# New Project - Chilled wine storage



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, it has been a while since I had a project. My wife will be out of town for a few days so I figured I would do something constructive to keep myself busy.

I decided to modify the lower cabinets in the butler's pantry to increase my chilled wine storage. I built a whisky bar a few years ago and at the time, I was into scotch as opposed to wine. Now I have discovered fine Napa Cabs and have built a collection of around 200 bottles. In the whisky bar, I have a wine refrigerator that holds around 54 bottles and another 150 of non chilled storage. Some of the stuff in the un-chilled storage is expensive enough that it should be chilled to age.

A couple of my neighbors have built wine rooms but I just don't have a great space in this house to do that so the refrigerators will have to do.

Here are pictures of the space (from a couple of angles), the current frig in the whisky bar, the drawing and what it looks like after 5 minutes of demo.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*That didn't go quite as planned*

Well, I knocked out the demo in a couple of hours. I cut the old cabinet rail and styles with my backsaw.

Since this project is so small, I decided to break out the two middle tiles and put full ones there even though the joints would be hidden. This was really a one day project but figured with changing the tiles, I could stretch it into two days. Big mistake, well maybe not a big mistake but a mistake none the less. As I was busting out one of the tiles, I broke the one next to it that wraps around the wall. I know this will be a bear to replace.

Anyway, here is the progress. Next step will be replacing the tiles and grouting. Then on Saturday I will install the center piece and paint.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ready for paint*

I installed the tile and grouted, then installed the center piece that separates the to wine coolers. It is now ready to paint, which should happen tomorrow. I also plan to hit a few stores to see if anyone has the wine fridges in stock and it not, I will order then.

The tile that wrapped around the wall wasn't too bad to replace but still cost me an extra half hour.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Finished!*

This turned out to be a two day project and it is done. I spent a Saturday driving around Houston trying to find a 50 bottle cooler in stock and finally just had to order two. They came in yesterday and I installed them last night. I will inventory the wine and stock them this week but the installation part of the project is complete.


----------

